# InstantLift bra



## Gorgeous2407 (Mar 13, 2010)

So Ive just come across this Instant Lift Bra that is going to be sold at Tesco.It looks quite interesting and i really want to give it a try but i don't live in the UK and they don't do international shipping.So i was hoping somebody on here may know where i can find a similar type product here in the US or somewhere in the UK that's ships international.Here is a photo of this "Instant Lift Bra"







Also another bonus is that its meant to help you keep proper posture.Which for anyone with large breasts is a massive bonus.Especially for me because i have disc herniation in my back.


----------



## Ziya (Mar 14, 2010)

wow, that thing looks awesome! Large breasts run in my family, thanks so much I will def pass this on to my DD 40 sister, she always has such bad back and shoulder pain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Haven't seen it or anything similar in Canada unfortunately...I wonder if its just because its new right now..? keep us posted TIA!


----------



## Gorgeous2407 (Mar 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_wow, that thing looks awesome! Large breasts run in my family, thanks so much I will def pass this on to my DD 40 sister, she always has such bad back and shoulder pain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Haven't seen it or anything similar in Canada unfortunately...I wonder if its just because its new right now..? keep us posted TIA!_

 

Ill definitely pass along any information if i find any.Or any other similar type bra if i come across one.But yes its possible that its not known of or available in the US or Canada because its a knew type design or idea.But then again maybe it is available already in the US and Canada and we just haven't seen it yet in our own countries,ya know.Im not sure how to track this type of design down though.I dont know even what words to google or search.Bra lift doesnt really describe anything about this specific design lol Hopefully ill find it though.Its a great idea i think.Especially for us large breasted women who dont need anything surgical like a breast lift but just want a bit more of a lift and more support then we get from typical bras.But if find any info ill be sure to pass it along.And if you come across anything or if anyone else does please share with me too.


----------



## mizuki~ (Mar 22, 2010)

I saw this on a mannequin at Macy's yesterday in the lingerie/body shapers section. I tried to look around for others but couldn't find them and the staff was nowhere to be found. They Should have em at Macys. Try their website or in-store

EDIT: http://www.maidenform.com/catalog/pr...ntCategoryId=3

This wasn't the one I saw but it's similar. HTH!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 23, 2010)

They sell a lot of versions of this on ebay... at least last time I looked during Halloween. I was trying to help a guy friend dress as a believable cross-gender female and I saw on youtube that it can be used to create cleavage.


----------



## Gorgeous2407 (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_They sell a lot of versions of this on ebay... at least last time I looked during Halloween. I was trying to help a guy friend dress as a believable cross-gender female and I saw on youtube that it can be used to create cleavage._

 

Really lol Well i definitely dont need an increase in my cleavage haha But im very Anti-Ebay personally.But thank you just the same.


And thank you mizuki~.Ill have a look at Macys.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gorgeous2407* 

 
_Really lol Well i definitely dont need an increase in my cleavage haha But im very Anti-Ebay personally.But thank you just the same.


And thank you mizuki~.Ill have a look at Macys._

 
Yeah, I understand... sometimes saving a few dollars on eBay is not worth the possible trouble.


----------



## shatteredshards (Mar 27, 2010)

I find it funny that they call it a bra when it, well, isn't. Shapewear, yes, but when you kind of need to wear it with a bra, that sort of makes it not a bra.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This can't be a new design, because I've seen similar items as regular clothing that you would wear where people can see it. Granted I've seen them with smaller labels, nothing you'd find at the mall, but I've seen them.

Anywho, it looks like it would offer extra support for the more generously-gifted ladies, but I'm pretty sure the model's wearing a push-up with it so I wouldn't necessarily count on it doing much "lifting."


----------



## Gorgeous2407 (Mar 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_I find it funny that they call it a bra when it, well, isn't. Shapewear, yes, but when you kind of need to wear it with a bra, that sort of makes it not a bra. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This can't be a new design, because I've seen similar items as regular clothing that you would wear where people can see it. Granted I've seen them with smaller labels, nothing you'd find at the mall, but I've seen them.

Anywho, it looks like it would offer extra support for the more generously-gifted ladies, but I'm pretty sure the model's wearing a push-up with it so I wouldn't necessarily count on it doing much "lifting."_

 

Personally for me shapewear is typically something that sucks you in.Like Spanx.And yes they sell similar things in the shops that "look" like this design in a way but meant as something you wear on the outside just as a regular top or cropped vest.But that's really not the same thing.So yes its kind of a new design for a bra or shapewear whatever you prefer to call it.Its basically a backwords bra.


----------



## shatteredshards (Mar 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gorgeous2407* 

 
_Personally for me shapewear is typically something that sucks you in.Like Spanx.And yes they sell similar things in the shops that "look" like this design in a way but meant as something you wear on the outside just as a regular top or cropped vest.But that's really not the same thing.So yes its kind of a new design for a bra or shapewear whatever you prefer to call it.Its basically a backwords bra._

 
Actually, not quite what I was thinking. I know of one designer that literally came out with a "harness" a couple years ago. It was definately not a cropped vest or top, but, as I said, this was nothing you would find in a mall.

My definition of shapewear is it shapes how your body appears; it doesn't necessarily have to suck anything in, but this bra-booster thing does definitely seem like it would help smooth out some of the lumps a normal bra may create.


----------



## westindiesangel (Mar 29, 2010)

I think this looks really odd...I would never use it. I wouldn't consider Spanx or the like either. Sometimes I wonder what wild things ladies are wearing under their clothes lol...I'll just take a bra & panties thank you.


----------



## Gorgeous2407 (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_Actually, not quite what I was thinking. I know of one designer that literally came out with a "harness" a couple years ago. It was definately not a cropped vest or top, but, as I said, this was nothing you would find in a mall.

My definition of shapewear is it shapes how your body appears; it doesn't necessarily have to suck anything in, but this bra-booster thing does definitely seem like it would help smooth out some of the lumps a normal bra may create._

 

Wow a harness that's sounds awful lol But yes i can see what you mean.I guess shapewear is not necessarily just something that sucks you in.But i rarely shop in malls so i still haven't found anything really similar in any high end shops or boutiques.Designer or "mall"


To westindiesangel...Then you must be one of the lucky few with either the most perfect body or somebody who is completely comfortable with any imperfections.And that's great for you.I wish i was as comfortable.I'm sure so do most woman lol But personally i don't find it weird at all.Most woman wear some form of shapewear either regularly or on certain occasions with certain outfits.And I'm not overweight so its not a weight thing.Its just a little extra boost.And even woman with the fittest bodies can look like they have lumps and bumps when wearing a tight outfit like a tight dress.Even when in reality they don't have any lumps and bumps.Shapewear isn't necessarily a girdle to suck fat in.Though of course it can be used for that buy some.But mostly woman wear shapewear to just smooth the lines out in certain outfits.Especially with this kind of shapewear.It just looks like a bustier.That's not weird lol But more power to you.A bra and panties is definitely the more attractive look.


----------



## westindiesangel (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gorgeous2407* 

 
_To westindiesangel...Then you must be one of the lucky few with either the most perfect body or somebody who is completely comfortable with any imperfections.And that's great for you.I wish i was as comfortable.I'm sure so do most woman lol But personally i don't find it weird at all.Most woman wear some form of shapewear either regularly or on certain occasions with certain outfits.And I'm not overweight so its not a weight thing.Its just a little extra boost.And even woman with the fittest bodies can look like they have lumps and bumps when wearing a tight outfit like a tight dress.Even when in reality they don't have any lumps and bumps.Shapewear isn't necessarily a girdle to suck fat in.Though of course it can be used for that buy some.But mostly woman wear shapewear to just smooth the lines out in certain outfits.Especially with this kind of shapewear.It just looks like a bustier.That's not weird lol But more power to you.A bra and panties is definitely the more attractive look._

 
Haha, I most def. don't have a perfect body...I don't know, I guess I just dress in what I think looks good on me and don't really care about the lumps and bumps!

I don't know. I'd just rather wear something and know that I naturally look good rather than having to suck this in or push this up. I'd just feel like a phony, especially if someone compliments me. That's why I don't wear dramatic makeup or dye my hair and all this and that lol. I guess we're all different! Do what makes you feel the best at the end of the day, right?


----------



## marusia (Apr 2, 2010)

If you want some umph, I'd suggest trying Yummie Tummie. Not only is it slimming, but it really makes the "ladies" look quite lovely. (I'm a 38F, and it was able to even lift mine up!)


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marusia* 

 
_If you want some umph, I'd suggest trying Yummie Tummie. Not only is it slimming, but it really makes the "ladies" look quite lovely. (I'm a 38F, and it was able to even lift mine up!)_

 
Hmm, I've been considering this for a while now. I hate wearing jeans for the muffin top syndrome. But the price has really turned me off ($72). Do you think it's worth it? When you talk about them lifting the ladies I am skeptical for me... I'm not quite as gifted as a 38F and I fear that it would just squish mine down.


----------

